# Ausrüstung meines Chars - Gegenstand nicht gefunden



## Oenone (10. Dezember 2011)

Lieber Support,
seit gestern beschäftige ich mich mit dem BLASCProfiler und habe nun zwei meiner RoM-Charaktere hochgeladen. Wärend beim ersten Char alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände korrekt angezeigt werden, erkennt die Datenbank bei meinem zweiten Char nicht alle Rüstungsteile, obwohl sie in der Datenbank vorhanden sind: Issacs Segen

Meine Frage ist nun: Kann es daran liegen, dass ich das Aussehen der Ausrüstungsteile mit dem Standard-Aggregator verändert habe oder ist es ein Fehler, den man irgendwie beheben kann?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Oenone


----------



## Oenone (23. Februar 2012)

Leider habe ich immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage finden können und Jehanes Ausrüstung bleibt weiterhin unsichtbar. Nun zeigt die Datenbank auch die Stabwaffe von Honorine nicht korrekt an und die ist mit dem Aggregator garnicht in Berührung gekommen. Der Zweihandstab des Drachenatems ist auch in der Datenbank vorhanden, wird bei mir aber nicht erkannt.

Gruß
Oenone


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass es wirklich am Verändern des Items liegt.

Aber warum die Stabwaffe nicht korrekt ist, wenn sie doch gar nicht verändert wurde, ist natürlich eigenartig.


----------



## Aragonit (5. März 2012)

Guten Tag allerseits,

nun denn, ich habe ein Problem, und zwar überträgt BLASC 3 mit Runes of Magic accountdaten nicht mehr an die Datenbank von rom.buffef.de ....

Ich habe gestern Blasc 3 nochmal neu installiert und alles nochmal neu eingestellt wie es im Tutorial gezeigt wird.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Aragonit


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2012)

Um welche ROM-Charaktere Handelt es sich?


----------



## Aragonit (5. März 2012)

Aragonit

aber BLASC 3 findet nichtmal meinen RoM-Pfad....

Ich probiere es gerade noch an einem anderem PC.....aber RoM muss da erstml updaten...


----------



## Aragonit (6. März 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

also gestern Abend hat mir BLASC 3 gesagt das er die Daten zwar abgesendet hat ( war so gegen 20 Uhr ) aber bis jetzt hat sich in der Datenbank immernoch nichts aktualisiert .....

mfg
Aragonit


----------

